# defiance(portland)



## keg (Aug 2, 2009)

xxxxx


----------



## Bendixontherails (Aug 6, 2009)

def. worth the 8 bucks.


----------



## ianfernite (Aug 7, 2009)

They're still around? Damn, that takes me back ... yeah, definitely worth it.


----------

